# I just KNOW it’s a boy...



## cg555

I already have a son and when I was pregnant with him, they told me it was a girl at first. I wouldn’t have been as disappointed if I didn’t think I was having a girl for several weeks only to find out it was a boy. I love him to death but I’m terrified of having 2 boys. I’m 5 weeks pregnant now and I don’t have any morning sickness or feel much of anything. I’m convinced that I’m having a boy because I already had one and I feel like I’m just gonna wind up having all boys and it’s making me depressed. I feel like shit about it too, but I just want a girl so bad. I want my son to have a little sister. I conceived right when I ovulated and everyone says that means you’ll have a boy. I just did the reflexology test and I think my right foot is puffier which is supposed to mean I’m having a boy also. So I just feel like there’s no way I’m having a girl and I don’t want to be disappointed


----------



## stw93

It is so hard to handle and so hard to describe the emotions to anyone that has not been through it. This is our 3rd and we are so so hoping it is a boy which makes me feel like it is going to be a girl......Which would be fine and we will be happy as long as healthy but that doesn't change the preference or feelings about it. We will still love our baby regardless. I had a feeling with the other two what they were but this one I just have no clue on at all! You are allowed to feel how you are feeling! It takes time but don't get too worked up until you know for sure you will still have plenty of time to adjust before the baby comes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

When I was 5 weeks I was so sure i was having a girl and deep down i wanted a girl but wasn't to fussed as long as baby was healthy due to previous losses. 
I did a few old wives tale gender tests and lost pointed to boy then when I hit 11 weeks I just knew deep down it was a boy. And at 16 weeks I found out it was a boy. 
I had days where I felt a bit miffed it wasnt a girl but I'm happy it's a boy. They are easier than girls and more chilled. I have a girl teenager and she is a nightmare lol. Boys don't grow up as fast either. 
What ever ure having u will be happy. And u will fall in love. I now can not wait to meet my baby boy.


----------



## 3boys

Emotions are so tough when it comes gender disappointment. I am having my 7th boy (which I’m delighted with) but I have been where you are. I had 3 boys before a girl and then another 3 boys before my second girl. The only thing I will say is that for me anyway the feelings seem to be driven by hormones as once I wasn’t pregnant I was fine and didn’t crave girls in the same way. I hope you get your girl this time but if you don’t having 2 boys are awesome. My eldest two are 12 months apart and are teenagers now and have done everything together so for them it’s been brilliant. Hugs x


----------



## butterflywolf

Your feelings are validated. First pregnancy I wanted a boy so badly. I only ever wanted boys. I'm a tom boy, what was I suppose to do with a girl? At 12 weeks I just knew baby was a girl, and I was upset by it. the scan at 20 weeks confirmed. I didn't feel like I could enjoy the pregnancy, and I know I didn't the rest of the time after knowing. I felt bad, I felt like I wasn't loving on her. But I couldn't. Once she was born I adored her the instant I saw her. So it's okay to feel what you're feeling, it sucks. It is how you feel though and it's okay. 

My second pregnancy ended up being a boy I knew that at 6 weeks. However, I wasn't happy either, I felt like I couldn't celebrate him because I didn't celebrate his sister at that point. It sucked there. 

Gender for your baby, there are a lot of feelings and emotions that go into it. Good and bad. I pray you will find out and it'll end up being a girl, if not, you're still validated. If it is a boy you are allowed to 'grive' the lose of not having your daughter. It's okay.


----------

